

Execution in the kingdom of nouns - astrec
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/03/execution-in-kingdom-of-nouns.html

======
stcredzero
CLOS had excellent facilities for defining functions specific to certain
types, but not owned by them. Interfaces and Mix-ins are ways you can deal
with this in a "noun-oriented" way. (Templates can be used like this as well.)

However, if you just need a function specific to two types, why not just
define a function for those types?

In Smalltalk, you'd just use a block with no arguments and hopefully write
Unit Tests to cover type inconsistencies. This block would have to sit around
somewhere in a method where it is defined, however. Or, you could implement
the #value:value: message somewhere and pretend something else is a code
block. (There is a similar mechanism in Python, but I can't recall it.)

------
schtog
This site is really starting to repeat itself...

~~~
silentbicycle
Well, people keep reposting old Steve Yegge rants. The remedy is probably to
post more interesting content and drown out them out, not just avoiding
upvoting them. (Not a personal criticism.)

